# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Meaning of "whatever you say"

## Doomer

Hello everybody  :: 
I would appreciate if somebody could shed some light on the meaning of "whatever you say" phrase
Thank you

----------


## krwright

What is the context of the phrase? If it is in this type of situation: 
"I think it should be this."
"Whatever you say." 
Then it usually means the person does not wish to argue about it, or doesn't have a preference.  
If I were to be arranging a meeting with a friend, and they said, "I think we should meet in the afternoon," to which I responded "Whatever you say." Then it means I don't have a preference.

----------


## Doomer

Is it formal/informal/rude?

----------


## krwright

> Is it formal/informal/rude?

 It's informal, and can be rude depending on the tone of your voice.

----------


## Seraph

The rude meaning is like dismissive, to end discussion.  Something perhaps like 'пошёл вон' (?)  If I have the meaning right for this.

----------


## Lampada

_Whatever you say!_ с недовольной интонацией означает "Делай, что/как хочешь! Мне всё равно."  Это когда спорить бесполезно.

----------


## alexsms

Варианты перевода на русский: Whatever you say! = 
Как скажете.
Как скажешь.
Мне без разницы.
Мне все равно.
Нам без разницы.
Нам все равно.
Не имеет значения.

----------


## maxmixiv

Да, немало вариантов! И это только пристойные!  ::

----------


## kybarry

It certainly acts as a conversation ender, but can also come with an air of skepticism. A convo may go like this: "I swear I've never had a sip of alcohol!" ... "Whatever you say (wink wink)". The person saying "whatever you say" thinks that, more than likely, the other person is lying. Kind of like saying "Riiiiight right".

----------


## Doomer

> Варианты перевода на русский: Whatever you say! =

 вы на 100% уверены в правильности этих вариантов?

----------


## Doomer

Всем большое спасибо!

----------


## zxc

I can't really think of a context that this phrase could be used where it's the same meaning as мне все равно.  I think that'd be "Whatever you want" rather than "Whatever you say". 
In one context it usually comes off as а snide remark, it's like saying "I still think you're wrong, but I'm done arguing."  Sometimes people just say "Whatever".  It's usually used by someone to try and have the last word without actually saying anything of substance, hence it coming off as being snide (in the sense of насмешливый, I think). 
In another context, like kybarry said, it can imply you don't believe what the other person is saying.  In this context it can be snide such as in the other context, but it can also just be said in a teasing manner.

----------

